# 2 new lines from Yoshihiro



## JBroida (Mar 1, 2011)

Japanese Knife Imports is very proud to be introducing 2 new lines of knives from Yoshihiro (click this link to read the full blog post with pictures):

The first line I want to introduce is our new single bevel series from Yoshihiro. For a long time we have been searching for a line of single bevel knives with a great balance of quality and value. Weve finally found them. This line by Yoshihiro fits the bill perfectly. These knives are made of white #2 steel with a kasumi finish. They come with ho wood octagonal handles and matching ho wood sayas. Unlike many low cost single bevel knives, these ones are very well finished and have significantly less problems than lower cost knives (all knives have some imperfections even high end knives but these have less high and low spots, less sharp non-cutting edges, less prevalence of wavy backs, less prevalence of torsional twisting, etc.). These knives are great for beginners and for professionals looking for a great, functional work knife. We hope you enjoy this new line from Yoshihiro.

The second line I want to introduce is our new SKD line from Yoshihiro. We stumbled across these knives while doing a group buy for a bunch of straight razor enthusiasts (a great online forum by the way- Badger & Blade). When I ordered these knives, I was so impressed by the quality of them that I decided to keep one for myself. We now are going to be carrying them as a regular part of our store. This series has an SKD 11 core and stainless cladding. SKD 11 is a semi stainless tool steel that happens to be great for kitchen knives. The cladding of this knife is entirely stainless, but the core steel may darken or patina over time. However, you wont find it to be reactive with acidic foods at all. These knives are very thin and have nice geometry. They come with ho wood octagon handles and matching sayas.

Hope you like them.

-Jon


----------

